

Liberate your Facebook contacts' email addresses. - netaddict

Create dummy yahoo account. Log in to it.<p>Navigate to address.yahoo.com<p>Navigate to Tools -&#62; Import<p>Select Facebook icon<p>Grant permission to import from FB to Yahoo<p>After import, navigate to Tools-&#62; Export<p>Source: reddit user sgibson12
======
jbail
Does this mean Yahoo gets access to all your friends' email addresses?

Or is that a moot point since they are likely drinking from the Facebook data
firehose already?

~~~
cheald
My money's on "moot point".

------
whatever_dude
Did this ever work? I can't see how it wouldn't be using the public Facebook
API, which doesn't normally include contact's email (not even your own email).

~~~
tlack
exactly what i was wondering. the permissions combination makes no sense.
perhaps this was implemented by FB without the API?

------
revorad
Honestly, who cares?

------
binarymax
Plugged already?

 _Congratulations! 0 new contacts imported_

~~~
netaddict
It is working intermittently. Apparently this works with hotmail as well
because Facebook has a tie up with Microsoft.

[http://blog.acousticrenditions.com/2010/01/14/export-
faceboo...](http://blog.acousticrenditions.com/2010/01/14/export-facebook-
contacts-into-windows-live-hotmail/)

